
An oldy but a goody – BLAST - slyrus
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2231712
======
slyrus
It's too bad that while the implementation has been free all these years, the
paper is still behind a paywall.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
There are literally dozens of copies of the paper available with minimal
effort.

~~~
slyrus
Sure, but it's the principle of the thing.

